

Insulin Response to Carbohydrates Metabolism in Our Body - andayuna
http://andayuna.com/insulin-response-to-carbohydrates-metabolism-in-our-body

======
g-garron
Kind off-topic for the site. But geeks do also need to have good health. I'm
not sure if up-vote this or flag it. :).

Doing nothing.

